# Converting an aquarium to enclosure - thoughts?



## tinypatters (Nov 1, 2021)

Hey everyone,

I've recently followed the steps in this guide on converting an aquarium to a mouse enclosure - How To Turn An Aquarium Into A Pet Mouse Enclosure | Rodent As Pet 

Have you done something similar? What toys did you include? I wanted to have something that my mice could tug on if they wanted to, but am unsure on how to attach it to the enclosure.

Thanks in advance!


----------

